# New N Scale layout in a book case.



## warpipes (Jan 25, 2012)

My previous layout (HO) was lost in a flood during Hurricane Irene. The new layout is a three level N scale in a book case. I intend to bulld a manual elevator to move the trains between levels. I'm looking for a plan for the elevator. I believe there was one in model rr planning 2001 but I haven't been able to locate a copy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... that's different. Creative. Keep us posted.

Bummer 'bout Irene creepin' up your doorstep. NY, CT, VT took a nasty hit. Hope you have a friendly insurance plan.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

warpipes said:


> My previous layout (HO) was lost in a flood during Hurricane Irene. The new layout is a three level N scale in a book case. I intend to bulld a manual elevator to move the trains between levels. I'm looking for a plan for the elevator. I believe there was one in model rr planning 2001 but I haven't been able to locate a copy.


here's one i remember seeing. looking for the another one i've seen...

A PORTABLE, GUMSTUMP LAYOUT IN LARGE SCALE


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

ahh found it...
GRATEFULLY GRAB A GOOD GADGET


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the loss from Irene. A book shelf layout, that sure is interesting to someone else who has limited space. Please keep us posted because this is a cool undertaking :thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Found you warpipes. That's an interesting problem getting the train to a different level. The "Grab a gadget" idea looks like it may work for you but I'm sure there are lots of other ideas out there too. With the right set of pullys and cables you could do this very well. A small electric motor out of an old fax machine would be ok for power. Hope you'll keep us posted on your progress. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We had some brief discussion about a lift elevator "cassette" here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6626

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Interesting concept. Will follow your progress.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought I saw a video someone posted in the O scale section about a vertical lift but I can't find it 
Someone on the web canalized a powered window awning for it's frame and motor. I'm not sure it it was for N or HO scale though. I've seen basic low rpm motors that cost less then 10 bucks that folks used to power window awnings. Model Railroader just had a article about motorized bay doors for a RoundHouse using servos. The concept seem pretty simple getting the parts and assembly is another story, lol. Diffidently a cool idea, you'll have to keep us posted with this.


----------



## warpipes (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## warpipes (Jan 25, 2012)

*Manual turnout control*

I'm using manual turnout controls following an article I saw in Model Railroader. Attached are photos of the first control


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Now that is some custom fabrication. You'll have no problem getting a working lift going :thumbsup:


----------

